# Homeless in Sanfrancisco



## Kate Westcoast (Aug 17, 2014)

http://evencowgirlsgetthepoops.tumblr.com/homelessinsanfrancisco


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 17, 2014)

aww, i love your stories! did i read right that you went through washington? did you go through canada first? i wish i knew, we coulda hung out! where are you going to next? also... did you bike the 101?


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Aug 17, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> aww, i love your stories! did i read right that you went through washington? did you go through canada first? i wish i knew, we coulda hung out! where are you going to next? also... did you bike the 101?



I am from Chilliwack British Columbia and got my mom to drive me to Anacortez. WA so I would have minimal troubles at the border as I've been denied before (that didn't work because she had a baggie of unlabeled prescription medication in her purse that they started to interrogatee us about, thanks mom ahhahahaha) and from there on i started biking the westcoast. High 101 and 1 all the way baby.

Im headed all the way down south to San Diego and then east to New Orleans depending on mind bike body and soul but from the way things are going ...FUCK YEA AND YEEHAW


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 17, 2014)

damn that's crazy... if you're going that way, you should go to slab city, since it's practically on your way, and the heat shouldn't be THAT horrible by the time mid-september rolls around. just my two cents


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Aug 17, 2014)

It is on my mind.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 17, 2014)

if you need directions, it's pretty easy... oh! also, there's a really neat abandoned campsite on that route with toilets and working electric outlets... i found it on accident when i was hitchhiking out that way about 2 or so years ago:

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/32....483821,332m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m4!4m3!1m0!1m0!3e0

so yeah, if you bike by that, it's a good spot to pitch your tent for the night


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 17, 2014)

awesome yet again lady. it is funny how some travelers or other poor folks think working for something or having people who care for your good being are somewhat dumb. I don't ask family for many ever but stay with some of them infrequently. good to ya. would love to meet up with ya out on the road this year maybe, thinking on a bike trailer for the mutt, will be helpx-ing a bit


----------



## Kate Westcoast (Aug 18, 2014)

Well I plan to be out here at least till christmas so yeah for sure and i definitely don't get enough puppy loving' these days... 
my helpx account is http://helpx.net/profile.asp?usercode=1944182LB


----------

